

Nvidia Processor Has New Niche: High Perf Computing - prakash
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB120649136650364147.html?mod=googlenews_wsj

======
Readmore
any links to a non subscription version?

~~~
wmf
Try faking a Google News referer. But it's just another gee-whiz CUDA/Tesla
article; try these links instead: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CUDA>
<http://www.nvidia.com/object/cuda_home.html>

